# Question Of The Week... (2015 Week 40)



## ripjack13 (Sep 27, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not.

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._

*How do you decide on the wood used for your projects?*



**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement


----------



## justallan (Sep 27, 2015)

Heck, that's an easy one! Whatever trees I mill, dry and plane are the ones that I'm making something with. I'm a cheap bastard!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 27, 2015)

It's pretty easy for me to answer as well. I don't have near the knowledge of wood that most people here have, so there's a limited choice for me. I keep stock of about 7 different types and that's what I use. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 27, 2015)

Depends on the project. I usually have a finished look I'm going for and that will dictate the lumber. Sometimes cost is a factor but not often

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 27, 2015)

I close my eyes and reach up on the shelf

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 27, 2015)

It is usually dictated by what I have on hand. Since I chainsaw mill my own lumber I usually have a good stock of domestic woods from my area. Sometimes when I mill a log it just tells me what it wants to be, I have a pile of cherry that wants to be a grandfather clock, that's on the bucket list. Turning stock is just chunks of wood that I throw on the lathe and have at it, so it tells me what it wants to be. I sometimes buy turning stock if it's something cool or that I can't get in my area. But I very rarely ever buy lumber. I have a pile of ash that wants to be a work bench, walnut slabs that want to be tables, elm that wants to be book shelves in my office.........the wood seems to just tell me what it wants to be. The maple I have seems to want to be everything and I use it for everything. Maple is everywhere around here and I use it like pine, lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 3


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm pretty much like every one else. I try to work with what I have on hand. I haven't bought lumber from a retail source in a long time, all from auctions, craigslist, barter, and scavenging. And of course it depends on the design, if your making traditional stuff, or early American, its white oak, cherry, maple, walnut. For turning, rather than starting with an idea, then finding the wood, I start with the wood I have, then come up with ideas I think are best suited for it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 27, 2015)

I get the wood and then decide on the project in most cases. When I try to plan with out having the wood first my plans usually change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 27, 2015)

It's usually dictated by what I have on hand. Buying lumber at full price can get expensive real quick on a big project. I've currently got about 600BF of lumber on hand, over half of that soft maple, and all of it was picked up at very good deals. So, what I've got dictates what I use - unless it's for a specific project and a specific wood is called for for the project. I've got some project coming up in the next couple years that I'll need to stock up on walnut and a little cherry for...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Sep 27, 2015)

Haha, easy question.
Since all I turn are trees native to the state, all I do is pick up whatever slab I have cut, make a blank & turn away!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm with Les. I find a piece of wood I want to work with and go from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 27, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> I'm pretty much like every one else. I try to work with what I have on hand. I haven't bought lumber from a retail source in a long time, all from auctions, craigslist, barter, and scavenging. And of course it depends on the design, if your making traditional stuff, or early American, its white oak, cherry, maple, walnut. For turning, rather than starting with an idea, then finding the wood, I start with the wood I have, then come up with ideas I think are best suited for it.




What's a lumber store??

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Sep 27, 2015)

Mike1950 said:


> What's a lumber store??


Your place would probably count.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Sep 27, 2015)

Blueglass said:


> Your place would probably count.


It's one of mine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

